# Any idea what this might be?



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

This tiny flower popped up a couple weeks ago and is slowly opening more and more. It seems to have shot up from a moss/plant growing along the cork bark. The plant has tiny elongated leaves that are growing sequentially just beneath the flower, among the moss.

Any ideas?


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

The flower and tiny, tongue-like leaves suggest an Utricularia sp - often called "bladderwort". They are actually carnivorous plants. The bladders are tiny and, in this case, buried in the soil. They have a trapdoor that opens to suck-in small soil organisms. 

It's a fairly rare and unusual viv plant - congratulations!


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

Seems your ID is spot on - looks like it could be related to many of the species showing up on a quick Google search. How fascinating that it's found its way into my viv - must've been part of a moss culture I bought in.
First flower besides the bromeliads too! Still waiting on my orchids...


----------

